# Barossa Brewing Company



## spog (1/3/06)

in todays adelaide advertiser newspaper, in the food and wine section, there is a write up on the barossa brewing company,they turn out 3 styles of beer in just 40 kegs,this place is now on my must visit list,
maybe on the pub crawl tour,then we could all bunk at GMK,s house  
GMK if you read this post can you give us all a run down on the beer/brewery seeing as they are in you neck of the woods/probably right next door!
links are as follows
www.barossabrewingcompany.com
www.theadvertiser.com.au cheers spog..


----------



## GMK (1/3/06)

The owner is Darryl Trinnie of trinnie engineering.

Very nice down to Earth Bloke.
He is on the Miling list for the Barossa Brewing Club.
The club has been out there for a visit very earlier on when he only had the first beer - it was the Porter.

The beers are brewed in Mildura by Stephen and he starts the fermentation there and carts it down in his own designed/built and cooled SS beer container.
It is fermenting on the way down and then transfered into his fermentation vessels.

I now have a Caravan that will help provide some Bunks... :super:


----------



## Batz (1/3/06)

GMK said:


> .
> I now have a Caravan that will help provide some Bunks
> [post="111897"][/post]​




For a discount mention the "Kids on the roof" saga

:lol: 

Sounds great Kenny , keep a bunk open for me on my next trip down , few beers in the new bar :super: 

Oh did I mention the "Kids on the roof" saga for my discount??

Batz h34r:


----------



## GMK (2/3/06)

Batz said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Your are INCURRIGIBLE Batz...

Happy to have you over any time...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/3/06)

I tried the Greenock Dark Ale last night. Was overcabonated but still a very nice beer, slight roastiness and lovely chocolate aromas and flavours.

I had the Wheat Store Pale Ale and Millers Lager back in January when I visited the brewery. The pale was very average and the lager was very good. And I didn't have to pay for any of the beers  (Thanks Darryl)


C&B
TDA

EDIT: spelling


----------



## Mr Bond (2/3/06)

GMK said:


> The beers are brewed in Mildura by Stephen and he starts the fermentation there and carts it down in his own designed/built and cooled SS beer container.
> It is fermenting on the way down and then transfered into his fermentation vessels.
> 
> 
> [post="111897"][/post]​



Say what? :blink: Shouldn't it be the riverland brewery then?
Sound like an expensive and troublesome way to make beer,when u could just do it on site.
Who is Stephen,and what else does he produce in his brewery?


----------



## GMK (2/3/06)

Stephen is the Brewer at the Mildura Brewery.

The reason it is brewed there is to cut start up costs...
ie no grain mills, HLT, Mash Tuns etc.

By Darryl addidng the yeast he still gets his lower excise on the first 30000ltrs.
he does/controls the fermentation, bright tank and kegging.


----------



## wee stu (2/3/06)

Brauluver said:


> GMK said:
> 
> 
> > The beers are brewed in Mildura by Stephen and he starts the fermentation there and carts it down in his own designed/built and cooled SS beer container.
> ...



Stephen is Stephen Nelsen from the Mildura Brewery

My understanding is that, when the Dark was first produced it was being brewed by Stephen, under license, in Mildura. That would certainly have been the case when GMK and the Barossa boys paid their visit. This was to get the ball rolling while the brewing equipment was put in place and fully approved, etc in Greenock.

The plan, as I understood it, was to produce all three beers on site, and I thought that is what they are now doing.

I have only tried the Dark, towards the end of last year, and only one glass of it at that. But, I liked it, very pronounced chocolatey notes and creamy texture. I could see that it might be a bit sweet for some tastes.


----------



## johnno (2/3/06)

Mildura make fine beers.

And Stephen is a gentleman. Always willing to have a chat.

get a taste of the Mallee Bull if you ever can.

No affiliation etc.

johnno


----------



## wee stu (2/3/06)

johnno said:


> Mildura make fine beers.
> [post="112011"][/post]​



And they have award winning labels too :super: !

Sorry for the thread hijack, let's get back to the Barossa


----------



## Mr Bond (2/3/06)

MMMMM, conjecture.

First its fermenting on the way down,fermentation started by stephen,then darryl is adding the yeast down here,and now i'ts produced locally...WTF. I will source out the Advertiser and see if that can shed any light.Which day this week was it????

I'm confused(AS usual) :blink:


----------



## Aaron (2/3/06)

Brauluver said:


> WTF. I will source out the Advertiser and see if that can shed any light.Which day this week was it????
> [post="112040"][/post]​


That is the last place I would go to for any facts. The Advertiser is many things but a reliable source of information is not one of them. Why not contact then directly. I must get up there myself and check it out some time.


----------



## wee stu (2/3/06)

The nearest you will come to a description of the brewing process in the 'tiser article is this little snippet"

"We do it in little batches because we can't afford as many kegs as we would like and we really need a few more fermenting tanks."

Is it clear from the article that it is bottled on site. 

Pictures on the web site show an item that looks awfully like a stainless steel fermenter to me  .


----------



## Mr Bond (2/3/06)

Aaron said:


> That is the last place I would go to for any facts. The Advertiser is many things but a reliable source of information is not one of them. Why not contact then directly. I must get up there myself and check it out some time.
> [post="112053"][/post]​



Salient point Aaron :excl:


----------



## berapnopod (2/3/06)

Just tried their "Bee Sting", which is a honey wheat beer. It had a good honey flavour and aroma to it. Quite estery from the honey, with a definite bubblegum nose. Didn't get much wheat though. 

I haven't had Beez Neez for a while, but I think its close to that, probably the honey flavour and aroma is a bit more assertive.

Berp.


----------



## wee stu (2/3/06)

berapnopod said:


> Just tried their "Bee Sting", which is a honey wheat beer. It had a good honey flavour and aroma to it. Quite estery from the honey, with a definite bubblegum nose. Didn't get much wheat though.
> 
> I haven't had Beez Neez for a while, but I think its close to that, probably the honey flavour and aroma is a bit more assertive.
> 
> ...


They are a different crowd again, Barossa Valley Brewing, based at Chateau Yaldara, Lyndoch.


----------



## wee stu (2/3/06)

Found out a little more about the "Bee Sting" crowd. 

Brewer is a guy called Stefan Walker, but the money behind the venture is apparently coming from a couple of youngish, Aussie, ex merchant banker types who previously plied there usurous trade in London and New York. 

One of the backers is the son of an ex Liberal federal polly, for what it is worth. 

I could be wrong, but I think they have more capital behind them than their neighbour in Greenock.


----------



## spog (2/3/06)

cheers for the reply gmk, interesting to find the ins and outs (truth without gloss) 
to all of you out of states persons(pip,pip) the food and wine section is published every wednesday (plum in mouth,pip pip).
i only buy it on wednesday in the hope of finding a write up on a brew or two(rough as guts builders voice  
other than that i am not bothered with the(pip pip ) publication (old chap) :blink:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/3/06)

berapnopod said:


> Just tried their "Bee Sting", which is a honey wheat beer. It had a good honey flavour and aroma to it. Quite estery from the honey, with a definite bubblegum nose. Didn't get much wheat though.
> 
> I haven't had Beez Neez for a while, but I think its close to that, probably the honey flavour and aroma is a bit more assertive.
> 
> ...


A friend I work with knows the brewer. He gave me a bottle of the Bee Sting to sample and I can tell you it rates a lot higher in taste than Beez Neez in my book.
Definatly some honey flavour but medium bodied and noticeable bitterness from Styrian Goldings are evident for sure. I thought it was a good beer.

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/3/06)

Well I have found out that the Wheat Store Pale is actually a hefe-weizen so pay no heed to me saying that the Pale was average in my first post on this thread.

And I thought I knew something about beer :unsure: .

C&B
TDA


----------

